# Looking to purchase a second revolver.



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

I am going to start looking for a second revolver to add to my collection. Currently I have the Ruger GP100 and I love it. So I am looking for suggestion on what other revolver to add to my collection?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

S&W 686, 66, 586, 27, Ruger security six, Dan Wesson 24......


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

What features in a revolver would appeal to you ? Caliber ? Barrell length? Single action or double action ? Blued or stainless or nickel ? Any brand you're partial to? 

There are tons of good revolvers out there but knowing what you like would narrow the field.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

FloridaGuy said:


> I am going to start looking for a second revolver to add to my collection. Currently I have the Ruger GP100 and I love it. So I am looking for suggestion on what other revolver to add to my collection?


I to have the GP100. It's one great gun. If you wanna stay in the 38/357 class, check out the Ruger LCR in 38 ($399) or 357 ($499). It's a very nice concealed carry gun, and a great range and woods gun. If ya wanna shoot cheap, check out the LCR22. If ya wanna go bigger, try the Ruger Redhawk 44 Mag in either 5 or 7 1/2" barrel. I have all of these guns, and more. The possibilities for you are endless. It all depends on what trips yur trigger.

But you should really think about starting to reload before ya buy another gun. That opens up a whole new world for ya. You'll practice more cause it's much much cheaper. And that will improve your marksmanship skills. I reclaim, recycle and recast my spent bullets from my sand trap on my range. So my only recurring costs are for powder and primers. I can reload any pistol ammo for $2.00 a box. Go to youtube and do a search on "reloading" and "handloading".

Also go to you tube and do a search on any gun you're interested in. You will find a ton of review vids.

Semper Fi

Don <><


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Not knowing what your looking for all I can say is look at S&W's, that just about covers all you revolver wants/needs(calibers, barrel lengths, antique, older, or new). If you have a question about any particular one ask away.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm not really a revolver guy, but I sure wouldn't mind one of these in my collection.

Product: Model 627 V-Comp


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

Philco said:


> What features in a revolver would appeal to you ? Caliber ? Barrell length? Single action or double action ? Blued or stainless or nickel ? Any brand you're partial to?
> 
> There are tons of good revolvers out there but knowing what you like would narrow the field.


I am not sure how to answer some of you questions. Because I am very new to Revolvers. Caliber not sure what is available in a revolver. My current are .22LR, 9MM, .40 Cal, .357 Mag. Barrell Length: 4" - 5" I like double action but will normally shoot single action. Stainless Steel.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

FloridaGuy said:


> I like double action but will normally shoot single action.


You're probably a 50 foot paper puncher with that single action mode and that's cool. But practice DA a lot at around 5 to 20 feet as that's what you'll use (God forbid) in a defensive situation. Go for "combat accuracy", not "target accuracy".

Semper Fi

Don


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I would look at the older S&W wheelguns. I picked up a couple in the past couple of months and they really are sweet. I picked up a Model 10-5, and a model 36 Chief's Special.
Both are in GREAT condition and are a real treat to shoot. Both are 38sp.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

You can find most calibers in revolvers though 9m/m and .40 are hard to find. You want stainless, the S&W model 64 in .38 special is a fine pistol, if you can find one that was a police trade in it will be a fairly inexpensive one as well. Police trade ins tends to show a good deal of carry but are usually sound and function very well. Want cheaper shooting the .22 rimfire S&W 617 also in stainless is good. Lots of options from lots of makers, stay with a good company(S&W, Colt, Ruger, ect.) and you should be getting a quality revolver.


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks Everyone for your suggestions.

I was at the range this morning to shoot. I had to wait for a lane to open up so I was looking around at the revolvers. I ended up purchasing a new Ruger SP101 .357 Mag with a 3" Barrel. So fare I really like this revolver.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Good find. Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## LePetomane (Oct 20, 2012)

My first revolver was a S&W 686 with a 4 inch barrel. I was looking for something a little bit bigger to carry as a "bear gun" when fly fishing in grizzly country. I just bought the S&W 629 in a .44 magnum.


----------



## cjs1945 (Nov 26, 2012)

A Ruger Single Six or SP101-22 is a good choice, you can do a lot of shooting at low cost with a 22 LR.


----------



## gandog56 (Sep 20, 2012)

sgms said:


> Not knowing what your looking for all I can say is look at S&W's, that just about covers all you revolver wants/needs(calibers, barrel lengths, antique, older, or new). If you have a question about any particular one ask away.


Covers all my needs? How about this Dan Wesson 15-2V Pistol Pack. It's like 4 revolvers in one gun!


----------



## kerrycork (Jan 9, 2012)

FloridaGuy said:


> Thanks Everyone for your suggestions.
> 
> I was at the range this morning to shoot. I had to wait for a lane to open up so I was looking around at the revolvers. I ended up purchasing a new Ruger SP101 .357 Mag with a 3" Barrel. So fare I really like this revolver.


 Good choice, I have a sp101 327 fed mag 3 in. I carry it often and shootit plenty. I find it very easy to hide, Its a fun gun.


----------



## gandog56 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmm, a couple more goodies for my DW.


----------

